# Colby Blackmon (Wandering Wolf)



## Deleted member 8978 (Aug 5, 2020)

News article: Man arrested after fatal hit-and-run in Kingsport - https://www.wjhl.com/news/local/kingsport-pd-serious-crash-under-investigation-on-interstate-26-at-west-stone-drive/

Tribute video 1: 

Tribute video 2: 

Tribute video 3: 

My take on this:

I did not find out about this until I got home from work late last night after 01:00 but he did have a YouTube channel going which I did subscribe to. Most recently, I did find out that he was about to start a whole new lifestyle outside of the travels he had. If you see the tribute videos, you'll clearly notice some of the good times and hard times that other riders have experienced with Colby both mentally and physically. Personally, he and I were on good terms online and despite the views that he had against certain people, it made no difference to me. That was his problems and his business. I often knew that he had a lot of experience in traveling and that the railroad was always there for him in case he ever changed his mind. If you had any experiences with Colby, feel free to share.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Aug 5, 2020)

*Sad to hear thisI'm a subscriber to his YouTube channel as he was my subscriber to my channel.

I hope this guy fries for what he done to Colby.

Colby was very good friends with Shoestring Hobo.

Mark, Shoestring Hobo was train hopping on his way to Utah when this happen, he canceled his trip and returned back to Tennessee.

We lost another hobo brother-CHJ*


----------



## Beegod Santana (Aug 5, 2020)

So this is the first I've ever heard of this guy and the two people talking shit on him, but I think the fact that these 2 people didn't wait 24hrs to start bashing the guy says more about them than anything. Scrolling through his channel I had to go aways down to even find an actual clip of him riding. Seems like the guy was mostly starting a family and trying to hold down a job. He got killed by a hit and run driver while landscaping a median. That's a pretty shitty way to go and to be celebrating it is pretty weak.


----------



## Lithium21 (Aug 5, 2020)

RIP Wandering Wolf. Mans helped me alot a year ago. Great guy, introduced me to some good people and always cared for his fellow traveler. Colby had some big plans and it ia truly devastating finding out he has passed. 😔


----------



## Tude (Aug 6, 2020)

Funeral service will be in Johnson City - still in planning. Will be providing Hobo Shoestring's fb info when I get it.


----------



## Johny (Aug 8, 2020)

Knew , we recently stopped being friends


----------



## Johny (Aug 13, 2020)

Colby had a real bad habit of trying to get with his "friends" girls .
Even Carla the girl he was with when he died was his friends wife ...and they had kids , the girl before that was also another man's girl and the one before that.
It was sorta his MO , he was trying to be in my girls inbox .....and thats why we're no longer friends .
Me and him were good friends for 2 years or so though , both of us left the ftra after we exposed there east coast president as a lvl 3 sex offender and we reactivated goon squad , but I lost intrest and walked away from everything as I have a family and no longer travel ...and everyone turned out to be back stabbers


----------



## Coywolf (Sep 29, 2020)

This is an Obit thread. If you want to bring to light any particularly negative actions this person has made, take it to the 'Shady and Untrustworthy' section***

***Note: ONLY if those actions are substantiated. Be prepared to back up your accusations.


----------



## Johny (Oct 4, 2020)

No need the guy is dead and wint be bothering anyone anymore .
And at one point I considered him a close personal friend till he tried the same crap with me as he did with others (twice actually) and its pretty common knowledge if anyone actually knew the guy.


----------

